# Creepy Uncle " Joe " Biden.....One of The DNC's Bigger Headaches..!!



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

*Good ol Creepy Joe Biden....sniffin n gropin...touchin n feelin.....*
*I've said this for a loooooong time, if he did what he does in " His "*
*circle near any of my relations....he'd walk away with a sore nugget sack*
*at the very least.*

*That's how these Democrats need to be treated from here on out....*
*Just like the " Schiff Fit " little Adam " Pencil neck " threw after being*
*called out for two years of blatant lies....instead of a " Sternly worded Letter "*
*one of the Republicans sitting next to him should have stood up and *
*Bitch slapped that worthless piece of gutter trash. They need to be put in*
*there place for awhile .....*

*Below...Creepy Uncle Joe in action.....*






















*Ha Ha ....Cweepy Joe...He so funny !*

*




*

*




*

*Sen Chris Coons is a Pussy..!*

*




*

*This could go on for pages......Creepy Uncle Joe....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

*Unknown*: "She used to be great, she's still very beautiful."

*Trump*: "I moved on her actually. You know she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her, and I failed. I'll admit it. I did try and fuck her, she was married."

*Unknown*: "That's huge news there."

*Trump*: "No, no, Nancy. No this was [inaudible] and I moved on her very heavily in fact I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said I'll show you where they have some nice furniture. I moved on her like a bitch. I couldn't get there and she was married. Then all-of-a-sudden I see her, she's now got the big phony tits and everything. She's totally changed her look."

*Bush*: "Your girl's hot as shit. In the purple."

*Multiple voices*: "Whoah. Yes. Whoah."

*Bush*: "Yes. The Donald has scored. Whoah my man."

*Trump*: "Look at you. You are a pussy."

*Bush*: "You gotta get the thumbs up."

*Trump*: "Maybe it's a different one."

*Bush*: "It better not be the publicist. No, it's, it's her."

*Trump*: "Yeah that's her with the gold. I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful... I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."

*Bush*: "Whatever you want."

*Trump*: "Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything."

https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37595321


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

A deluge of women made their accusations public following the October 2016 release of the "Access Hollywood" tape, in which Trump was recorded boasting about grabbing women's genitals in 2005. Some others made their stories public months before the tape's release, and still others came forward as recently as December.

Trump has dismissed all of the allegations — which include ogling, harassment, groping, and rape — as "fabricated" and politically motivated accounts pushed by the media and his political opponents, and promised to sue all of his accusers. In some cases, he and his lawyer have suggested that Trump didn't engage in the alleged behavior with a certain woman because she was not attractive enough.

https://www.businessinsider.com/women-accused-trump-sexual-misconduct-list-2017-12


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Many of Trump’s disturbing comments have been towards his eldest daughter, Ivanka (his favorite child). When appearing on _The Wendy Williams Show_ with Ivanka once, host Wendy Williams asked what their favorite father/daughter pastimes were.

The POTUS replied, “I was going to say sex, but I can relate to [golf and real estate].” #BARF.

“I’m very proud of my children. I mean, I’m just looking at them right now, as an example for your show. But I’m very proud because Don and Eric and Ivanka and — you know, to a lesser extent ’cause she just got out of school, out of college — but, uh, Tiffany, who has also been so terrific. They work so hard.”

Once during an interview on _The View_, Trump made everyone uncomfortable when he said,

Ivanka posing for _Playboy_ would be really disappointing… not really. But it would depend on what was inside the magazine…I don’t think Ivanka would [do a nude shoot] inside the magazine, Although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said that if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.

Most women feel as though they can relax around their fathers, and they won’t have to be subjected to the same objectification they must deal with in the world. However, that isn’t the case with Trump and Ivanka.
On _The Howard Stern_ show back in 2003, Trump said, “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody? And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s 6 feet tall; she’s got the best body.”

STERN: Ivanka looks more voluptuous. breast implants?
TRUMP: She's always been very voluptuous
STERN: Can I say, a piece of ass?
TRUMP: yeah

Apparently, Trump’s fascination with Ivanka started well before she was an adult. Washington Post columnist Richard Cohen reported that when Ivanka was just 13 years old, her father asked, “Is it wrong to be more sexually attracted to your own daughter than your wife?”

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/most-shocking-things-donald-trump-has-said-about-his-own-kids.html/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

*On Carly Fiorina*

3. "Look at that face. Would anybody vote for that? Can you imagine that, the face of our next president? I mean, she's a woman, and I'm not supposed to say bad things, but really, folks, come on. Are we serious?" [Sept. 9, 2015]

4. "Why does she keep interrupting everybody?" [Nov. 10, 2015]

12. On Clinton taking a bathroom break at a Democratic debate: "I know where she went, it's disgusting, I don't want to talk about it … No, it's too disgusting. Don't say it, it's disgusting."

*On Democratic Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand*

16. "omeone who would come to my office 'begging' for campaign contributions not so long ago (and would do anything for them)." 

*On Paris Hilton*

20. "Now, somebody who a lot of people don't give credit to but in actuality is really beautiful is Paris Hilton. I've known Paris Hilton from the time she's 12, her parents are friends of mine, and the first time I saw her she walked into the room and I said, 'Who the hell is that?'"

*On Lindsay Lohan*

31. "What do you think of Lindsay Lohan? There's something there, right? But you have to like freckles. I've seen a close-up of her chest. And a lot of freckles. Are you into freckles? ... She's probably deeply troubled, and therefore great in bed. How come the deeply troubled women — deeply, deeply troubled — they're always the best in bed?"

*On Bette Midler*

36. ".@BetteMidler talks about my hair but I'm not allowed to talk about her ugly face or body --- so I won't. Is this a double standard?" [Oct. 28, 2012]

37. Two minutes later: "While @BetteMidler is an extremely unattractive woman, I refuse to say that because I always insist on being politically correct." [Oct. 28, 2012]

*On the #MeToo movement*

38. "It is a very scary time for young men in America, where you can be guilty of something you may not be guilty of. … Women are doing great." [Oct. 2, 2018]

39. "You've got to deny, deny, deny and push back on these women. If you admit to anything and any culpability, then you're dead. … You've got to be strong. You've got to be aggressive. You've got to push back hard. You've got to deny anything that's said about you. Never admit."

*On Melania Trump, his wife*

44. When asked if he would stay with her if she was disfigured in a car crash: "How do the breasts look?" [April 11, 2005]

*On Tiffany Trump, his daughter*

45. "Well, I think that she's got a lot of Marla. She's a really beautiful baby, and she's got Marla's legs." Motioning to his chest, Trump added: "We don't know whether she's got this part yet, but time will tell." [1994]

*On Nancy O'Dell*

46. "I moved on her actually. You know she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her and I failed. I'll admit it. I did try and f-ck her. She was married." [2005]

*On the women of The Apprentice*

47. "All of the women on _The Apprentice_ flirted with me — consciously or unconsciously. That's to be expected." [2004]

48. “It's certainly not groundbreaking news that the early victories by the women on _The Apprentice_ were, to a very large extent, dependent on their sex appeal." [2004]

49. To a contestant on _The Apprentice_: "That must be a pretty picture, you dropping to your knees." [2013]

51. On whether he's had sex with a black woman: "Well, it depends on what your definition of black is." [2005]

61. "Nobody has more respect for women than I do. Nobody. Nobody has more respect." [Oct. 19, 2016]

https://theweek.com/articles/655770/61-things-donald-trump-said-about-women


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Unknown*: "She used to be great, she's still very beautiful."
> 
> *Trump*: "I moved on her actually. You know she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her, and I failed. I'll admit it. I did try and fuck her, she was married."
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 257715, member: 1707"

















/QUOTE

*Fake News....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Biden gets around,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.


Fascist.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist.


*Diddler.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



*Gollllly eeeeee.....Adam Schiff's sellin adult size sniffin companions.*


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2019)

Biden, like Trump and many politicians are weirdos.  Left or Right I think we all would do well to not trust any of them!


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Biden, like Trump and many politicians are weirdos.  Left or Right I think we all would do well to not trust any of them!



*Whatsa matta....can't hang onto the side of the toilet after being flushed.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Biden, like Trump and many politicians are weirdos.  Left or Right I think we all would do well to not trust any of them!





nononono said:


> *Whatsa matta....can't hang onto the side of the toilet after being flushed.*


Until this moment, I think I never really gauged your cruelty or your recklessness.  Let us not assassinate this lad further. You have done enough. Have you no sense of decency?


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Whatsa matta....can't hang onto the side of the toilet after being flushed.*


Yup, that's a Republican alright.  One of the smarter ones too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Journalism: NYT Has a New Way of Describing Inappropriate Touching, Reserved Exclusively for Democrats
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/04/03/journalism-nyt-new-way-describing-inappropriate-touching-reserved-exclusively-democrats/


----------



## Fact (Apr 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Gosh I feel sorry for Momo.   

Looks like more bad press might be on the way for Biden re his son’s business deals negotiated with foreign countries during trips abroad with VP dad on Airforce 2.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Until this moment, I think I never really gauged your cruelty or your recklessness.  Let us not assassinate this lad further. You have done enough. Have you no sense of decency?


*Bob.......Bob......Bob......I set the drag loose, but that doesn’t me you can run loose all
over the South Bay.  Now ....get back here.......now !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2019)

*Micheal Madsen says :*

*




*

*Oh ....Uncle Joe.....Don't stop !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 260463, member: 3256

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE


* That poor poor tree......... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

*Good ol Creepy Joe is sniffin up the west coast......*

*Whoa there.....watchillay Joe, that's Garcetti's trademark yur*
*competing for....*

*




*
*How sweet ....Eric n Joe.... shovin em in the pie hole....*


----------

